# problem z mc

## slawko

Mam taki problem z mc: uruchamiam go sobie z konsoli zmieniam katalogi ale po wyjsciu z programu znajduje sie w tym samym katalogu z ktorego startowalem. Ktos wie w czym moze byc problem? Sprawdzalem rozne opcje w ustawieniach i pliku konfiguracyjnym ale nie ma tam nic co by rozwiazalo ten problem. Konsole uruchamiam w login shell.

----------

## szaman

```

alias mc='. /usr/share/mc/bin/mc-wrapper.sh'

```

dobrze jest zacząć od man mc...

----------

## slawko

Dzieki to dziala.

A man mc to jakies 50 stron lektury.

----------

## muchar

Co wcale nie zwalnia od jego poznania.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yarecki

Szczegolnie, ze po samej instalacji mc, ladnie na zielono pojawia sie napis co zrobic, zeby to dzialalo.

----------

